# Courtside Monday Night Thread 7/26/04



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

send your emails to [email protected]


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I did... my back three way with NJ - TOR - POR

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=108488&highlight=carter

should be a good source of entertainment for Snapper since he liked VC last week


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

my personal reminder:



> guests on Courtside tonight include, John Nash at 6:15. Trenton Hassell at 6:30. Nick Van Exel at 6:45. Kerry Eggers of the Portland Tribune, at 7:30.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> my personal reminder:



awesome


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

ok I had kxl on for about a hour Savage was on now its cut off , this program cannot be streamed over the internet


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Its back on for now lol


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> ok I had kxl on for about a hour Savage was on now its cut off , this program cannot be streamed over the internet


Is there any other way to see/hear the program?

JMK


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

just kxl.com for those who want to hear over the internet


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

come on kxl savage goes off and no courtside , youre listening to kxl.com this program cannot be streamed over the internet


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Howie! Howie!
Howie! Howie!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap, Nice EMAIL!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Mine was not that complicated... :rofl:

POR - TOR - NJ

MB butchered it



They are saying maybe Ratliff for VC (Who would be our center???)


Yeah Howie and Hap good job :woot:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Hap, Nice EMAIL!


Mike cleans em up a lot. most of my emails to the show are the same quality as the posts I make here.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Any recaps is greatly appreciated


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Howie! Howie!
> Howie! Howie!


what? what?
what? what?

:laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike cleans em up a lot. most of my emails to the show are the same quality as the posts I make here.


Shucks, I sometimes even use spellchek when I email the show!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I thought the comment from Nash about the higher salaries being paid this year was interesting. Apparently the Blazers wanted to use about half their MLE on Hassell and the other half for a free agent who got the full MLE. I assume he was referring to Barry right??


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> I thought the comment from Nash about the higher salaries being paid this year was interesting. Apparently the Blazers wanted to use about half their MLE on Hassell and the other half for a free agent who got the full MLE. I assume he was referring to Barry right??


I believe that you are correct! Next summer should be really interesting. All that money and Ray Allen a free agent, I wonder if he will be looking as good next summer?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Next year, when all those contracts come off the books, would it be legal for Portland to sign a free agent to the max, and then use their larry bird rights to re-sign their own players?


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

From what I understand, unrestricted FAs continue to count against the salary cap until they're either signed to a new contract or renounced. So no, you can't pull that manuever...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> Next year, when all those contracts come off the books, would it be legal for Portland to sign a free agent to the max, and then use their larry bird rights to re-sign their own players?


the only way they'll get under the cap enough to re-sign those players, is to re-nounce those players, and lose their bird rights.

So if they renounce Damon, NVE and Theo, to have a shot at signing a Ray Allen type player (who still, iirc, can sign with the Sonics for more money anyway) they then can't re-sign Damon, NVE or Theo with their bird rights intact.

Which is the crux of the issue.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> I thought the comment from Nash about the higher salaries being paid this year was interesting. Apparently the Blazers wanted to use about half their MLE on Hassell and the other half for a free agent who got the full MLE.


Wow... that's just a BIT of a misjudgment.

Ed O.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

We are looking for another bigman, I would really love to land Chandler (whom they say is real possible). They also mentioned Jamaal Maglore, but the chances New Orlenes gives him up is slim and none imo. 

Rahim/Woods to Chicago

Chandler/Pippen/filler to Portland

We take a chance on the athletic 7'1" youngster, who could turn out to be a great defensive player! 

Right now, Portland is trying to build the team in the mold of the Pistons. Defense defense defense! Chandler is a defensive minded player. Before he got hurt last season, he was averaging 11 ppg 11 rpg nearly 2 bpg. He could learn a ton from Theo Ratliff. I just think a new scenery could do a lot for Tyson, much like it did with Darius.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> Right now, Portland is trying to build the team in the mold of the Pistons. Defense defense defense!


Is this what Nash or the guys on MNC said, or just your opinion?

It seems that if this were what Nash wanted, he should have kept Rasheed and traded Zach... I'm not saying that to stir things up or anything, but for all of Zach's strengths, he's not a good defender, and for all of Rasheed's weaknesses, he's a good defender.

Detroit is a strong defensive team throughout their lineup. We will never be that with Zach at the 4.

Doesn't mean we can't win and it doesn't mean we shouldn't build around Zach, but if we are going to rely on defensive players and Zach for our offense I don't see how it's going to work.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> the only way they'll get under the cap enough to re-sign those players, is to re-nounce those players, and lose their bird rights.
> 
> So if they renounce Damon, NVE and Theo, to have a shot at signing a Ray Allen type player (who still, iirc, can sign with the Sonics for more money anyway) they then can't re-sign Damon, NVE or Theo with their bird rights intact.
> ...



Just a side note: At this point in time IMHO I would renounce Damon $15.75, NVE $11.8 mil and Rahim $14.625 mil, and possibly Miles $4.9 mil ... and extend Theo at some point in time this winter before the March deadline. Theo is the only one worth keeping IMHO. By renouncing those 4 it clears $47 mil off the team total while keeping our defensive shot blocker at C.

We have the right to extend our FA's (like we did Sheed this year) up until March 1


Actually if I understand it correctly, similar to the Lakers/Clippers bid for Kobe, in Hap's example of Ray Allen... Portland could only offer a 6 year deal to Ray, while Seattle can offer a 7 year deal since he is they have Bird rights.


Its also interesting reading that the salaries that are not renounced stay on the books at any where from 150% to 300% of their current value. They do not drop to their lower level until they are actually signed and in effect.
Larry ****'s FAQ #28 


Some good discussions months ago... start at post #23


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Im sorry. I meant to say the Spurs. Courtside and Nash has said on more than one occasion that they would like to build this team in the mold of the Spurs. A very good team, NBA title callibur, but a payroll that's not through the roof.

Hassell is our Bruce Bowen... Now we just need to find ourselves a Tim Duncan


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Building in the mold of the Spurs? I don't know... San Antonio is one of the most boring teams in the league to watch on offense. The occasional fast break is fun, but their offense is the very definition of stagnation - but Tim Duncan is so damn good, they can get away with it. 

Zach Randolph is good and shows promise, but he doesn't have the combination of size, strength, quickness, creativity, and smarts of Tim Duncan, and _never_ will. That's not a knock on Randolph - Duncan is just one of the best ever. 

That said, between Randolph, Ratliff, and Abdur-Rahim, we might be close to the Spurs' combo of Duncan and Nesterovic. Of course, without Shareef, it starts to get thin... 

I can see Hassell as a Bowen type... Stoudamire is something like Tony Parker - lightning quick with a good outside stroke, but with even more defensive liabilities... Is there a Ginobili? No. But Portland does have a Darius Miles, who adds a level of athleticism that San Antonio lacked before getting Ginobili (too bad Miles can't hit from the outside like Manu). 

The Blazers still have a ways to go to be in the elite company of the Spurs, but it's not a world of difference.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> Stoudamire is something like Tony Parker - lightning quick with a good outside stroke, but with even more defensive liabilities...


You're either being foolishly optimistic or trolling to see if any Damon supporters will jump on this and talk about the greatness of Damon. Damon hasn't been Lightning Quick since he got his knee surgery back in 97. Tony Parker is superior to Damon is every single way. They might be from the same mold. But that's like saying Shaq and Olden Polynice are from the same mold.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> 
> Tony Parker is superior to Damon is every single way. They might be from the same mold. But that's like saying Shaq and Olden Polynice are from the same mold.


Actually, Damon's a much better 3 point shooter than Parker is... Damon's just not as good at getting his teammates involved, though (like through a good entry pass to the post, or driving and kicking after beating his man off the dribble), and he's an inferior defensive player (although if Damon's able to keep his steal rate up like it was last year, it'll help)... and those are two of the most valuable parts to a PG's game.

I'd say the difference from Duncan to Zach is much larger than from Parker to Damon, but it's still advantage: Spurs.

Maybe Telfair can say something about that in a year or two 

Ed O.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Building in the mold of the Spurs? I don't know... San Antonio is one of the most boring teams in the league to watch on offense.


Agreed. Having to see that offense in person at least 41 times a year would be painful to say the least.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

We have one player the Spurs dont, if we resign him, Miles. He would atleast make us semi-exciting if we were going to be teh Spurs.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If you're having problems with listening thru KXL's website, try this:

http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/Listen_Live_to_the_Courtside_B-92432-41.html


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> If you're having problems with listening thru KXL's website, try this:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/features/Listen_Live_to_the_Courtside_B-92432-41.html




Thanks


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Just want to clarify something that Nash said during the interview. He said that going into the trade period, the Blazers were hoping to get D. Fisher and T. Hassell for the MLE. However, when it became clear that money was flowing and that D. Fisher was going to command alot, the Blazers switched over to target Brent Barry. 

The thinking was that they needed perimeter defense and help at the 1 and 2. If they had been able to get both Fisher and Hassell they would satisfy everything. When they saw that 2 for the MLE wouldn't work, they decided to go for Berry, because he represented the best solution in 1 player. When they couldn't get him, they had to try something else.

So, getting NVE and Hassell represents Plan C.

Nash has been trying.


----------

